# RAD Systems, Inc. - Basic Physical Defense Instructor



## unh044 (Nov 18, 2007)

The University of New Hampshire Police Department is proud to announce that we will be hosting an instructor certification program for the Rape Aggression Defense Systems, Inc. (RAD) Basic Physical Defense course. RAD Systems was founded in 1989 and is the only self-defense program endorsed by the International Association of Campus Law Enforcement Administrators (IACLEA). The program is taught across the country at colleges, universities, rape crisis centers, municipal, state and county law enforcement agencies. For further information on RAD Systems, please visit their website at rad-systems.com

The course will be held March 19th, 20th, and 21st 2008 at the UNH campus in Durham, NH. Local accomodations are available. Cost for the course is $400, with discounts for agencies sending three or more participants, and for IACLEA members.

For more information regarding this course, please email [email protected] or call 603-862-1427.


----------

